# Stormy nights cut



## Lildlege1 (Dec 12, 2013)

Sort of a tiger stripe lol


----------



## ourwolfden (Dec 12, 2013)

Wow!  Very pretty!  How many colors did you use?


----------



## GuarinoSoaps (Dec 12, 2013)

OHMYGOSH. This is absolutely beautiful! Congratulations! I would love to be able to smell it!


----------



## lathered_up (Dec 12, 2013)

Gorgeous! What fragrance did you use for this? Great swirling technique. Not overly mixed or muddy looking.


----------



## Lildlege1 (Dec 12, 2013)

I used three colors and the scent is Stormy Nights. Tried to do tiger stripe but I didn't do so well lol and thanks to all of y'all


----------



## kazmi (Dec 12, 2013)

Great save!!! Came out really nice!


----------



## seven (Dec 12, 2013)

gorgeous!

the swirls look fantastic, and the white adds a nice contrast b/w the other 2 colors. the name really suits the color scheme me thinks. good job!


----------



## Ancel (Dec 12, 2013)

Gorgeous! Looks just like a stormy night! :clap:


----------



## cerelife (Dec 13, 2013)

I love them!!


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Dec 13, 2013)

That is just spot on for a Stormy Night. I think your tiger stripes are pretty darn swanky. Love it


----------



## renata (Dec 13, 2013)

Wow gorgeous! The name Stormy nights iss just perfect


----------



## Lildlege1 (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks to all . I was a bit worried I started out with theirs tilted and it wasn't working out so I just layed it flat and tried the other method


----------



## newbie (Dec 19, 2013)

Oh now that is one of those times when what you got has to be better than what you intended. It looks just like a stormy sea, whipped up by the wind. I don't think it could be any better.


----------



## Lildlege1 (Dec 19, 2013)

Thank you newbie.


----------



## newbie (Dec 19, 2013)

Thank you for showing them. I have to say I wouldn't mind seeing a few more cuts, just to see how the whole loaf went. It's really good.


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Dec 19, 2013)

I have a print by Lumen Winters called the Four Horses- you have captured the sky in that print perfectly  http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/6665804


----------



## Lildlege1 (Dec 19, 2013)

The whole loaf cut:


----------



## Lildlege1 (Dec 19, 2013)

Omg !!! That is an awesome print and I am now amazed with it and comparing it to my soap !! Geez I am now in love with that print. Lol can u email me the link to that please . 
[email protected] Com thanks so much


----------



## Pawpaw (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow. Your soap is stunning. I love the colours. And the name is perfect.


----------



## Mrs.Larios (Jan 8, 2014)

I love it! The fragrance matches the soap perfectly


----------



## TVivian (Jan 8, 2014)

Those are VERY pretty!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 8, 2014)

Lovely looking soap!


----------



## neeners (Jan 8, 2014)

beautiful!  wish I could smell it....


----------

